# Green Algae, New Tank.



## Ziggs180 (May 31, 2011)

I had a El Nautral tank set up since 2 days ago, and Algae has starting to appear. (you can see a log in that forum). So far i have no fish, and i'm heavily planted, however my floating plants...wont float. I had done one 50% water change, and the Greeness went away somewhat, but its still there. Any tips for trying to get rid of it more? or will i just have to wait for the plants to outcompete the algae. I have a bottle of Tetra-Safestart to begin cycling, Would putting that in help?


----------



## ramis (Feb 19, 2008)

I think doing water changes and giving it time to clear will help.


----------



## Ziggs180 (May 31, 2011)

Will doing a 20% water change every day, while the plants and bacteria out-compete it work well?


----------



## MKD (Apr 11, 2011)

ramis said:


> I think doing water changes and giving it time to clear will help.


 just wondering, i do alot of WC but how long is the time, 2, 4, 6 or 8 months??


----------



## ramis (Feb 19, 2008)

Ziggs180 said:


> Will doing a 20% water change every day, while the plants and bacteria out-compete it work well?


If you don't have fish yet, then it's definitely not a problem. If you do, I would be more conservative, maybe 20% every 2-3 days or 50% every week. After the water is no longer green, you can stop water changes if you do El Natural method. With this method you have to be very patient and allow the tank to settle.

The light is also important, if it's just a standard tank light, then plants won't grow. You need from 1-2 watts per gallon with color temperature around 6700 K.

Also have a filter or powerhead so that there's water movement.



MKD said:


> just wondering, i do alot of WC but how long is the time, 2, 4, 6 or 8 months??


If it's El Natural tank, then water changes can be done anywhere between 2 and 6 months apart, whatever works for your tank.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Hard to get rid of, you'll need to do water changes and lower the amount of time you have lights on in the tank.

-Gordon


----------

